
Ask HN: Did I miss a thread about this $900M acquisition? - webtechgal
Media.net acquired for $900M in mega ad-tech deal. Announced about 3 days ago.<p>Official announcement:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.media.net&#x2F;en&#x2F;press<p>Coverage at various other sources:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;techcrunch.com&#x2F;2016&#x2F;08&#x2F;22&#x2F;media-net-acquired-for-900m-in-mega-ad-tech-deal&#x2F;<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bloomberg.com&#x2F;news&#x2F;articles&#x2F;2016-08-22&#x2F;yahoo-ad-partner-media-net-sells-to-china-group-for-900-million<p>In my recollection, this is probably the largest exit in the Internet space where the company was not VC backed so I find this particularly interesting. What do you all think about this?
======
dalke
There were 5 HN postings about it in the last few days
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Media.net&sort=byDate&prefix&p...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Media.net&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)
. The only one with comments (20) is
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12342889](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12342889)
. It was flagged, fwiw. There wasn't the sort of discussion you are looking
for.

~~~
webtechgal
Thanks for the heads up. Looking at the deal size (and the nature of the
company), I'd have expected there to be at least some good interest/discussion
on this at the HN community but apparently, not.

------
wwalser
This hit the front page of Medium on the day. I was surprised that I didn't
see anything about the acquisition on HN as well.

[https://backchannel.com/two-decades-ago-he-
borrowed-500-from...](https://backchannel.com/two-decades-ago-he-
borrowed-500-from-his-dad-ef20be70f8f9#.atavfdz64)

------
MalcolmDiggs
Ad-tech is such an odd-space. Every glimpse I get of it is fascinating: huge
scale at minuscule latency, hard engineering problems, super-high valuations
and exits: and yet, if you told me the top 10 names in ad-tech, I probably
wouldn't recognize any of them. And I think most people are the same way. It's
just a weird black-box sector of tech that almost nobody talks about. Not sure
why though...

~~~
habibalamin
Probably we don't talk about it because it's a part of our industry that we're
not exactly proud of.

------
seattle_spring
HN doesn't care much about acquisitions, unless it's one of the hot-name
startups. The company I worked for was bought for $1.1B a few years back. I
don't think the thread on it got a single upvote.

~~~
sushid
What was the company if you don't mind me asking?

